

Show HN: made giving.github.com for collaborative meaningful coding - willvarfar

http://giving.github.com<p>A few weeks back, from a conversation around helping make the world a truly better place, we started a site where charities, organizations and those trying to make the world better could ask us programmers for help.<p>The site is hard to establish as those doing meaningful work and in need of our help are sadly unaware of the programming community and spirit.  But it has started to attract some requests - issues in github-mapping - that will hopefully propel it forward and serve to raise awareness with the good causes!<p>So go get over there and help code something meaningful!<p>We have to be careful not to spend time making the giving.github.com website and workflow while there are real causes to be helped, but there are some areas on the site that could do with optimising if anyone has any thoughts about it:<p>* how could those of us wanting to be told every time a new issue is raised on the site be kept informed?<p>* how best to track workflow back so that commits in personal forks / repos can appear in the issue?<p>* how to say 'I've read this file and find no obvious bugs' kind of code review in github?
======
ForrestN
I was hoping something like this would come about! My job is at a small non-
profit, and there's always an endless pile of work to do. It becomes really
difficult to get everything done, and so some projects that would be really
helpful to us get pushed aside indefinitely.

Just submitted a pet project that hopefully could be useful to other
organizations (or just anyone, really) also. Good luck!

------
willvarfar
<http://giving.github.com> live link to the needy

------
angerman
Love the idea. Execution is pretty nice. If some designer might space a few
minutes to get the colours a little friendlier, that would be great!

